# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστα τα κοκατιλς μου?

## giannis.kal

Καλησπέρα σε όλους προχθές αγόρασα 2 κοκατιλς τα οποία μόλις τα έφερα στο σπίτι ήταν βράδυ, το πρωί σηκώθηκα και παρατήρησα ότι τα κόπρανα τους είναι πολύ υγρά και έχουν πράσινο χρώμα, σήμερα πήγα σε αυτόν που τα πήρα και επικοινωνήσαμε με τον εκτροφέα που συνεργάζεται και είπε ότι πρέπει να κρύωσαν γιατί έκαναν μεγάλο ταξίδι και με έστειλε να πάω σε έναν κτηνίατρο και να πάρω ένα φάρμακο(μπομιτριλ εάν θυμάμαι καλά) το οποίο το έβαλα στο νερό τους, τώρα θέλω και λίγο την γνώμη σας. ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

μαλλον εννοεις baytril.αν σκεφτω εσενα θα σου ελεγα να πας πισω τα πουλακια.αν σκεφτω τα πουλακια (αυτο μου λεει η συνειδηση μου ) ειναι να τα δει πτηνιατρος.αν καταλαβα καλα το baytril σου το προτεινανε εκεινοι.ειναι δραστικη αντιβιωση αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει προβλημα με μικροβιο αλλα κατι αλλο που ισως αντιδικνυεται οπως μηκυτες.βγαλε και φωτο τις κουτσουλιες και ανεβασε να τις δουμε. λευκο εκτος απο πρασινο εχει σε καποιο μερος της η κουτσουλια;

----------


## maria-karolina

Δημήτρη εμένα οι κουτσουλιές των κοκατίλ μου έχουν πάντα λίγο άσπρο! Κακό είναι αυτό???

----------


## jk21

καλο! ειναι το urates (ουρικο οξυ ) που αποβαλεται   http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html

----------


## andreas142

Αν μπορείς βάλε φωτογραφίες των πουλιών ! ποσό μηνών είναι ?

----------


## giannis.kal

Δημήτρη αυτό το φάρμακο πείρα έχεις δίκιο, κτηνίατρος λίγο δύσκολο. Το ένα το πουλάκι έχει τάσεις να κοιμάται περισσότερο από το άλλο. Τι λες να κάνω? να τα πάω πίσω και να ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου? γιατί είναι δεύτερη φορά που παίρνω σκάρτα πουλιά από τον κύριο. A ναι άσπρο έχουν. Δες εδώ τις κουτσουλιές  http://img211.imageshack.us/i/16012011174.jpg/ http://img211.imageshack.us/i/16012011173.jpg/

----------


## andreas142

βάλε και μια φωτογαφία απο  τους πούλους  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## giannis.kal

Και μερικές φώτο από τα πουλιά http://img703.imageshack.us/i/16012011175.jpg/ http://img830.imageshack.us/i/17012011178.jpg/ http://img202.imageshack.us/i/17012011179.jpg/
Δημήτρη περιμένω να μου πεις την γνώμη σου. Έβαλα Ανδρέα φώτο δες.
p.s. Τα λοβ πού είχα πάρει μετά από 1 μήνα μου πέθανε το ένα απο τον ίδιο κύριο τα έχω πάρει.

----------


## jk21

εχεις λευκο εστω και μπερδεμενο αλλα το κεντρικο τους τμημα ειναι χαλια .το πρασινο ειναι εντονο και δεν ειναι απο φαγητο.με προβληματιζει και το σκωληκοειδες κιτρινο.απο αυτα που διαβαζω στο συνδεσμο που ανεφερα πιο πανω ή εχουμε λοιμωξη απο χλαμυδιο ψιττακωσης   (greenish to yellow feces ) ή  καταστροφη στο συκωτι (pea green -> liver damage )  . αν δεν δεις καποια μικροσκοπικα σκουληκια σαν τριχουλες καπου στις κουτσουλιες,τοτε δωσε το φαρμακο .αν εχεις το baytril 0.5%  δινεις 1 ml στα 100 ml νερου και αφαιρεις απο τη διατροφη τους καθε πηγη ασβεστιου οσο το δινεις.και το σουπιοκοκκαλο κυριως.αν εχεις αλλα μου λες με πια περιεκτικοτητα και σε τι δοση σου ειπαν να δινεις.τα πουλακια εχουν  αναπνευστικα προβληματα; αν ναι τοτε προσεχε πολυ γιατι μαλλον ειναι  ψιττακωση  και ειναι μεταδοτικη και στον ανθρωπο και θελει να προσεχεις.σκεφτομαι και περιπτωση σαλμονελλας.το φαρμακο και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι οκ .το δινεις για 5 μερες πληρεις .αν δεν πινουν νερο το δινεις με συρριγγα

----------


## giannis.kal

Έχω σουπιοκόκαλο μέσα και έχουν τρελαθεί το έχουν φάει το βγάζω, από το φάρμακο αυτό έβαλα 1 ml σε μισό λίτρο νερό,πίνουν νερό από ότι έχω δει. Να τα πάρω αύριο και να τα πάω πίσω? το γκρι το πουλί εάν δεις στην φώτο κάθετε περίεργα.

----------


## andreas142

πολύ ωραίοι οι πούλοι σου μου φαίνεται θα πάρω και εγω 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## giannis.kal

Ωραίοι είναι ρε Ανδρέα αλλά βλέπεις τη έπαθα πάλι.

----------


## andreas142

γύρνα τα πίσω

----------


## giannis.kal

Αύριο το πρωί Ανδρέα θα έρθω Καλαμάτα να του τα πάω. Δείτε άλλη μία φώτο μία φρέσκια φώτο http://img404.imageshack.us/i/17012011181.jpg/

----------


## andreas142

Γιαννή ! γεια να σε βοηθήσω στο να βάζεις καλύτερα τις φωτογραφίες στο forum απο το Embed thumbnails of this image 
ForumAlt ForumHTML κάνε COPY τα γράμμάτα που γράφει δεξιά απο το forum kai στη συνέχεια κάνε τα paste στην απάντηση σου. 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τι θα αποφασισεις να κανεις αλλα η γκρι κουτσουλια ενισχυει την περιπτωση χλαμυδιου ψιττακωσης 
http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html

*Feces   (the solid tubular part)*

*Black or   Tar-like*: Internal bleeding (high in the digestive   track) - potentially ingested something that is causing internal injury*Pea Green*: Liver   Damage*White or Clay color*: Pancreas or   digestive problems


*Yellow to Greenish or Greyish Watery Droppings: One possibility: Chlamydophila psittaci*


*Lumpy or Undigested food*: Incomplete digestion,   PDD, Giardia, hypermotile intestine

----------


## andreas142

είναι ασθένεια η οποία αντιμετωπίζεται δύσκολα? και μπορεί να κολλήσει και ο άνθρωπος απο αυτήν?

----------


## jk21

ναι αντωνη .ειναι η ψιττακωση.δημιουργει αναπνευστικα προβληματα.ομως αντιμετωπιζεται .αν ειναι φυσικα αυτη.οπως επισης αν δεν ειναι πολυ προχωρημενη.δεν μπορω να ξερω...

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...89%CF%83%CE%B7

----------


## giannis.kal

Σήμερα τα βλέπω λίγο καλύτερα θα περιμένω άλλη μία μέρα και θα δω τη ακριβώς θα κάνω.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που θα πρεπει σιγουρα να κανεις ειναι να τηρεις επακριβως την χορηγηση της αντιβιωσης.αν δεν ειναι κοπος για σενα θα ηταν χρησιμο μια φορα καθε μερα να βλεπαμε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες!

----------


## giannis.kal

Ορίστε Δημήτρη σημερινές φωτογραφίες http://img831.imageshack.us/i/18012011190.jpg/ http://img695.imageshack.us/i/18012011191.jpg/ http://img26.imageshack.us/i/18012011192.jpg/  (το βράδυ θα βάλω κιάλι)

----------


## andreas142

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## giannis.kal

Μπράβο ρε Αντρέα δεν ξέρω να το κάνω έτσι αύριο να μου δείξεις που θα έρθω

----------


## andreas142

ok θα σου δείξω!

----------


## jk21

γιαννη  ειδικα σε αυτη 
18012011190.jpg

δειχνουν αρκετα βελτιωμενες.καποιες ειναι σχηματισμενες (οχι ολες αλλα και αυτες βελτιωμενες) και εχει φυγει τοσο το λαχανι χρωμα ,οσο και το γκρι .συνεχισε την αντιβιωση .για το ενα που μου εγραψες οτι κοιμαται ποτε ποτε ανησυχω και ελπιζω να μην εχει και κατι αλλο ή ειναι πιο προχωρημενη η περιπτωση.θα σου ζητησω κατι τραβηγμενο αλλα θα βοηθησει αν καταφερεις και παρατηρησεις -ξεχωρισεις δειγμα κουτσουλιας του ενος και του αλλου

----------


## jk21

ανεβασμα φωτο εναλλακτικος τροπος που ισως καταφερεις καλυτερα 

βλεπεις τη φωτο στο site που την εχεις .δεξι κλικ -αντιγραφη τοποθεσιας εικονας
ερχεσαι εδω στο  πεδιο απαντησης και πατα το εικονιδιο διπλα στην υδρογειο πανω απο το πεδιο.ανοιγει νεος χωρος οπου σου ζητα να ανεβασεις απο τον υπολογιστη σου ή απο url .επιλεγεις url και κανεις επικολληση την προηγουμενη διευθηνση και μετα πατας ανεβασμα αρχειου

----------


## giannis.kal

Εντάξει Δημήτρη θα το κάνω θα προσπαθήσω να τις ξεχωρίσω. Έχω ένα lovebird σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων μπορεί να κολλήσει?

----------


## maria-karolina

Δημήτρη η ιδανική κπυτσουλιά δεν έχει καθόλου άσπρο??

----------


## jk21

Μαρια το η ιδανικη κουτσουλια εχει ενα κεντρικο μερος με χρωμα που μπορει να ποικιλει αναλογα με την τροφη αλλα συνηθως ειναι κατι μεταξυ καφε με πρασινο αλλα σχετικα σκουρο.εντονο μαυρο ή κοκκινο με ιχνη αιματος αλλα και εντονο λαχανι πρασινο οπως οι αρχικες φωτο του φιλου μας ή και γκρι ειναι υποπτα.γυρω γυρω ή στην ακρη της κουτσουλιας αν ειναι μακροστενη και οχι προς το στρογγυλη πρεπει να υπαρχει το λευκο,που ειναι το ουρικο οξυ και ειναι υγεια να υπαρχει αρκει να μην ειναι το μονο μερος της κουτσουλιας(δηλαδη παντου λευκο ) .αν εχουμε αντι λευκου καθολου αλλο μερος περιφερειακο ,ή εχουμε κιτρινο ή πρασινο εχουμε προβλημα.τελος περιμετρικα ολων υπαρχουν τα ουρα .αυτα πρεπει να ειναι σχεδον διαφανη.πολλες φορες βαφονται απο το κεντρικο τμημα και δεν ειναι προβλημα,παρα αν απο μονα τους εχουν διαφορετικο χρωμα ή ειναι παρα πολλα.τοτε μπορει και να υπαρχει λοιμωξη αλλα μπορει και προβλημα αφυδατωσης με διαφορες αιτιες

----------


## giannis.kal

Καλημέρα. Δημήτρη δες λίγο εδώ γιατί χειροτέρεψε η κατάσταση. φωτο του γκρι  http://img11.imageshack.us/i/19012011193.jpg/
και του κίτρινου http://img401.imageshack.us/i/19012011194.jpg/

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ του γκρι ειναι εμφανες οτι υπαρχει ακομα προβλημα. το μονο μπορω να σου πω γιατι δεν ειμαι γιατρος ειναι να του χορηγησεις ξεχωρα φαρμακο για σκουληκια μηπως υπαρχει καποιο τετοιο προβλημα αν και πιστευω οτι απλα ειναι σε προχωρημενο σταδιο λοιμωξη που η αντιιβιωση δεν μπορει κατι να κανει.ξεχωρισε το απο το αλλο.περα απο φαρμακο για σκουληκια που θα βρεις και θα μας πεις πιο για να σου πω τροπο χρησης , παρε αμεσα απο φαρμακειο ηλεκτρολυτες almora pluς  διελυσε μερος του φακελλου με αντιστοιχα μικροτερη ποσοτητα νερου και δωσε στο γκρι κατυεθειαν στο στομα .το υπολοιπο βαλε το στην ποτιστρα.αν το κιτρινο δεν ειναι πολυ αδυνατο μην του βαζεις.αν ναι τοτε εκει που διαλυεις  τους ηλεκτρολυτες βαλε και την αντιβιωση  στην σωστη ποσοτητα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη κανένα νέο για τα πουλάκια;

----------


## andreas142

Γυρνά τα πίσω !

----------


## giannis.kal

Το γκρι κοκατιλ δεν θα την βγάλει καθαρή έτσι πιστεύω το άλλο μάλλον θα την γλυτώσει αύριο το πρωί που θα σηκωθώ θα τα πάω πίσω στον κύριο αυτόν γιατί δεν μπορώ να προσπαθώ να αναστήσω πάλι άρρωστα πουλιά και να μου πεθάνει κανένα όπως έγινε με το 1 lovebird στην πρώτη αγορά που είχα κάνει.

----------


## demis

Καταλαβαινω και γω την εχω πατησει με μπατζυ που το ειχα εξημερωσει μεσα σε ενα μηνα αλλα ειχε μια πολυ οσβαρη ασθενεια και οταν εδειξε τα συπτωματα μετα απο λιγο πεθανε. καλυτερα να τα γυρισεις πισω και να σου δωσει αλλα πιθανον να ειναι και αυτα αρωστα/

----------


## giannis.kal

Άρρωστα θα είναι μάλλον και τα άλλα όπως βλέπεις φίλε Θέμη 2 στις 2 την έχω πάθει, τώρα θα δούμε θα πάω αύριο και βλέπουμε τη θα γίνει και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## andreascrete

γρήγορα πίσω αν τα δέχεται και πάρε κάτι άλλο η αν δεν βρείς κάτι να σου αρέσει βάλε τον να σου δώσει μια επιταγή αγοράς στην αξία χρημάτων που έδωσες για να αγοράσεις στο μέλλον η να υπογράψει σε ένα χαρτί ότι στο μέλλον θα αγοράσεις πράγματα η πουλιά που θα φέρει αξίας αντίστοιχα με τα λεφτά που έδωσες τώρα.

----------


## giannis.kal

Κάτι τέτοια θα γίνει μάλλον Αντρέα.

----------


## demis

Πιστευω αν κανεις πραγγελια και σου φερει καινουργια κοκατιλ μολις σου τα φερει πας α παιρνεις και τοτε ολα οκ. Γιατι αυτοι τα αρωσταινουν τα ζωα δεν τα παιρνουν αρωστα απλα με τις συνθηκες που δεχονται απο αυτους αρωσταινουν... Γιατι ειναι τοσο σκληροι απεναντι στα ζωα οι περισσοτεροι σαν να τα εκδηκουντε επειδη δεν τα αγοραζει κανεις!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Αυτά που πείρα τα έκανα παραγγελία και μόλις τα έφερε μετά από 5 ώρες τα πήρα.

----------


## andreas142

Γιάννη τα πουλιά πρέπει να επιστραφούν στο μαγαζί!

----------


## giannis.kal

Αύριο το πρωί Αντρέα εάν μπορέσω θα τα πάω.

----------


## andreas142

Ζήτησε του να σου στείλει αλλά πουλία υγειή ο εκτροφέας!

----------


## giannis.kal

Το θηλυκό που έχω φαίνεται εντάξει σκέφτομαι να το κρατήσω και να του πάω πίσω το άρρωστο, μετά περιμένω λίγο καιρό και του λέω να μου φέρει ένα ταίρι. Εσείς τη λέτε?

----------


## andreas142

δε τα γυρνάς και τα δύο πίσω καλύτερα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Το θηλυκό που έχω φαίνεται εντάξει σκέφτομαι να το κρατήσω και να του πάω πίσω το άρρωστο, μετά περιμένω λίγο καιρό και του λέω να μου φέρει ένα ταίρι. Εσείς τη λέτε?


Κάνε το έτσι και βλέπεις.Αν το άλλο που έχει στο μαγαζί είναι οκ αντάλλαξε το με το άρρωστο.

----------


## demis

δεν μου φενεται απιθανο να χει κολησει και το αλλο οποτε καλυτερα να τα πας και τα δυο

----------


## giannis.kal

Ήταν άρρωστα και τα δύο στην αρχή αλλά το 1 έγινε πολύ καλύτερα έφτιαξε την κουστουλιά του και είναι μια χαρά δραστήριο λέω να το κρατήσω μόνο του αυτό για λίγο καιρό να το παρακολουθήσω και μετά να του βρω ένα ταίρι. Τι λέτε?

----------


## andreas142

και εγώ θεωρώ πως από την στιγμή που το ένα είναι άρρωστο είναι πολύ πιθανό να αρρωστήσει και το αλλο αν δε  είναι ήδή άρρωστο

----------


## demis

Εγω θα το ρισκαρα και θα το κρατουσα το ενα αφου εγινε καλυτερα θα ηταν κριμα να το ξαναπαω στο πετσοπ και να ξανα αρωστησει, απλα αν το επιστρεψεις θα εσια πιο σιγουρος για τα αλλα αν του τα πας πισω ισως φοβηθει και λογικα θα σου φερει καλυτερα πουλια ομως αυτο πρεπει να ειναι καθαρα δικη σου αποφαση.

----------


## giannis.kal

Αυτό σκέφτομαι να το παρακολουθήσω να δω εάν το ξεπέρασε τελείως και άμα δω ότι όντως δεν πάει πάλι καλά και αυτό του το πάω πίσω.

----------


## demis

και αυτη καλη ιδεα ακουγεται να δουμε ομως θα δεχτει η θα σου κανει νερα??? να μην εισαι πολυ χαλαρος μαζι του.

----------


## andreas142

Εγώ λέω να τα δώσεις και τα δύο πισώ

----------


## giannis.kal

Άμα μου κάνει νερά φίλε Θέμη θα του πιω το αίμα. Άμα μου πει τίποτα περίεργο θα του παρατήσω και τα δύο και θα ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

----------


## demis

τελικα τι εγινε τα επεστρεψες?

----------


## andreas142

Γιάννη τι έκανες? τα επέστρεψες  πίσω στο μαγαζί?

----------


## giannis.kal

Όχι ακόμα εγώ τα έχω τα λυπάμαι να τα δώσω. Αλλά έχουν αρχίσει και τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί.

----------


## maria-karolina

Γιάννη συγνώμη κιόλας που επεμβαίνω αλλά δεν τα πας όσο είναι ακόμα νωρίς σε ένα γιατρό μήπως σου πει τίποτα δραστικό και καταφέρεις να τα σώσεις?? Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά άμα τα επιστρέψεις και είναι όντως άρρωστα θα πεθάνουν σίγουρα! Μή σου πω οτι θα τα πουλήσει κιόλας και θα πεθάνουν σε αλλουνού τα χέρια χωρίς να ξέρει ο άλλος τι έκανε λάθος! Από την άλλη γιατί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο στα δικά σου τα χέρια, είναι πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα, το ξέρω! Τι να πω, είναι μονόδρομος!! Πάντως αν μπορούσες να τα πας σε ένα κτηνίατρο... Πολλοί ξέρουν από πτηνά κι ας μην είναι πτηνίατροι! Μάθε το!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιάννη δηλαδή το άρρωστο έχει συνέλθει και μπορεί να τσακώνεται με το άλλο;

----------


## giannis.kal

Το άρρωστο έχει συνέλθει αλλά όχι και πολύ είναι καλύτερα αύριο το πρωί εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα το επιστρέψω πίσω το άρρωστο και θα κρατήσω το άλλο για αρχή και μετά βλέπω. Δεν πρόκειται να πάω σε κτηνίατρο Μαρία γιατί δεν έχω άλλα λεφτά να σκορπίσω σε άρρωστο πουλί όπως την προηγούμενη φορά και στο τέλος άι να πεθάνει πάλι.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη από τη στιγμή τα πουλάκια βρίσκονται στα χέρια σου πρέπει να αποφασίσεις το γρηγορότερο δυνατό για τη τύχη τους.Από σένα εξαρτάται αν θα παλέψεις να τα σώσεις ή θα τα καταδικάσεις να επιστρέψουν πίσω και ίσως να φύγουν ταλαιπωρημένα σε ένα βρόμικο κλουβί ενός μαγαζιού.
Χωρίς να θέλω να σε κρίνω,απλά λέγοντας σου τι θα έκανα εγώ...θα τα κρατούσα και θα προσπαθούσα να τα σώσω ξέροντας οτι ίσως δε θα τα καταφέρουν.Από τη στιγμή που επέλεξες ξανά αυτό το μαγαζί να πάρεις πουλιά,ξέροντας από προσωπική σου πείρα οτι δε έχει υγιή ζώα,πρέπει να "επομιστείς  και τις ευθύνες σου".Δε θέλω να με παρεξηγήσεις 
απλά σου λέω τι θα έκανα εγώ,όπως και το έχω κάνει με 2 καναρίνια πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου.
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τα μικρά και να αποφασίσεις το συντομότερο για τη τύχη τους.

----------


## maria-karolina

Σε καταλαβαίνω έχεις δίκιο!! Τι να πεις... κρίμα το πουλάκι, ποιός ξέρει τι έχει...

----------


## andreascrete

To χαμομήλι είναι πολύ καλό σαν φάρμακο και αν το βράσεις μπορείς να το δώσεις σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου στην ποτήστρα τους αντί για νερό, επίσης μπορείς να ρίξεις ένα ξεφλουδισμένο δόντι σκόρδου σε ένα δίλυτρο μπουκάλι νερού και κάθε μέρα για 1 -2 βδομάδες να βάζεις απο αυτό το σκορδόνερο στην ποτήστρα για να πίνουν - έχω ακούσει ότι το σκορδόνερο είναι καλό φάρμακο για την αντιμετώπιση των σκουλικιών μέσα στα πουλιά.

----------


## giannis.kal

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια, το έδωσα πίσω απο εκεί που το πήρα και πήρα άλλο. Το γκρί είχε σκουλίκια απο ότι είδε αυτός και του βάλαμε φάρμακο για να γίνει καλά. Εδώ είναι το κίτρινο το καινούργιο

----------


## maria-karolina

Πανέμορφο κι αυτο!!!!! Να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!

----------


## giannis.kal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία. Σήμερα βρήκα και ταίρι στο μικρό μου Lovebird και είναι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά όλο αγκαλιές και φιλιά και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος και για τα 2 ζευγαράκια μου (μακάρι να είναι)

----------


## jk21

γιαννη ομορφα ειναι τα πουλακια και να τα χαιρεσαι αλλα νομιζω καλο ηταν να ηταν καποιο διαστημα σε καραντινα .βεβαια αν δεν ειχες χωρο ...τι να πω

----------


## makis3519

Να τα χαίρεσαι Γιάννη πολύ όμορφα, γερά να είναι.

----------


## giannis.kal

ναι Δημήτρη.Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάκη.

----------


## jk21

> ναι Δημήτρη θα πάρω και 2 καναρίνια κάποια στιγμή.Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάκη.


γιαννη να κανεις καραντινα (για κινδυνο εισαγωγης νεας ασθενειας απο τα καινουργια ) στα πουλακια ειπα ,οχι να παρεις καναρινια.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη καλώς τα δέχτηκες τα νέα πουλάκια,γερά να είναι και χωρίς προβλήματα.
Πρέπει όμως να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί με τα νέα πουλιά που έρχονται στο χώρο μας και μάλιστα από ένα πετ σοπ.Γι αυτό καλό είναι να λαμβάνουμε τα μέτρα μας για να μη τρέχουμε στο μελλόν(αυτό θέλει να σου πει ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω...) Καραντίνα

----------


## giannis.kal

Χαχα ότι νάνε βλέπω. Καραντίνα δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:

----------


## andreas142

Γιάννη βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία απο τα νέα πουλιά

----------


## humangee

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα προσεχεις!!Ειναι πανεμορφα!

----------

